# Rabbits?



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

I am wanting to take my daughter out rabbit hunting. I have never been before. It is something that I think she would enjoy, most other hunts are a little hard or cold for her. I think walkin some sage covered desert would be easy for her, and a good experience. Where would you recommend I take her? Not lookin for your sweet spot if ya have one just some general directions would be sweet. Thanks fellas, and ladies.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I dont know where you live but there are a lot of places past cedar fort you can go...


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

I am in Ogden. I will drive a ways if I gotta. Where is Cedar Fort?


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Head out to the west desert, it does not matter were, walk around and you will find them.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wnen I get back, I can take you out to a couple of my spots. I don't go much anymore but coming home from the bachelor party Sunday got me itching to go out and hit up some jack spots. There are cottons around that we can get too.... and.... I just might have a spot for ducks if you're interested. 8)


----------

